# cant find correct Cnetpro200 driver.



## javid (Jun 3, 2009)

hello, i cannot find correct cnet pro200 lan card driver.
i search vendor site, there are drivers but, i dont know they will work or not. 
my os is freebsd 7.2
:\


----------



## SirDice (Jun 3, 2009)

Have you tried the dc(4) driver?

(I'm doubtful the vendor has freebsd drivers)


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 3, 2009)

Yes, dc should work. A google search seems to suggest that the pro200 driver has the Davicom DM9102A chipset, which is listed as supported hardware in dc(4).


----------

